# Gas Mileage



## fireitupgto (Nov 28, 2004)

All you 05 GTO Owners ........what is your avergae mpg to date??? Curious because im wondering what the difference in the gas bill will be between my present cadillac CTS that is rated at 18/28 city/highway. I estamate prob 23 mpg mixed on that. Any mpg numbers???


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I only have 300-plus miles on my car so far and I've been lead-footing it a bit, so my average is only 14.5 mpg or so. I'm hoping that as this silly grin wears off and I start driving more like a normal person, that number will go up. I was seeing about 20 mpg in my '01 Corvette.


----------



## Scissors (Jul 27, 2004)

fireitupgto said:


> All you 05 GTO Owners ........what is your avergae mpg to date??? Curious because im wondering what the difference in the gas bill will be between my present cadillac CTS that is rated at 18/28 city/highway. I estamate prob 23 mpg mixed on that. Any mpg numbers???


With a manual GTO you'll probably average about 4 MPG lower than the CTS.


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a little of 1300 miles on mine now and I am seing anywere from 15-18 in town last week we took a road trip kind of and was getting 21 on the highway..


----------



## GTO-Quikls2 (Mar 21, 2005)

I mostly drive on the highway with just a little town thrown in and with my 05 auto I'm averaging right at 20 mpg. I also use Mobil 1 and right now have less then 1000 miles on the car.


----------



## Buffalo (Jul 22, 2004)

The last 1,000 miles and three fillups have produced 20.3, 23.8 and 22.5 mpg.
This is mainly highway driving at anywhere from 55 mph to 75 mph. The car now has 1,800 miles on it. Averages were figured using actual gallons filled and miles driven.


----------



## chrbut (Feb 11, 2005)

Buffalo said:


> The last 1,000 miles and three fillups have produced 20.3, 23.8 and 22.5 mpg.
> This is mainly highway driving at anywhere from 55 mph to 75 mph. The car now has 1,800 miles on it. Averages were figured using actual gallons filled and miles driven.


I must say that the DIC is pretty acurrate... the last 2 fillups I did it was only off by .03 Gals. I'm very surprised with this. My impala was about 2 Gals off. Anyway, I've been getting 16-17 City and about 23-24 HWY. Car only has 600 miles on it.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

My 05 6 Spd only has about 900 miles on it. 

I have a 45 mile one way commute on uncrowded country roads and highway. 

If I keep it between 60-65 and stay in 6th most of the time, I get 23-24 mpg. 

Around town the mileage drops to 17mpg range per EPA rating.
My best mpg so far was 25 on an eighty mile trip, all highway, trying hard to see how high I could get the mpg.

Drive it hard and I'm sure it would drop to the mid-low teens.

I expect this improve with more miles but I'm not dissapointed at all.


----------



## supsan (Mar 2, 2005)

just over 1,000 miles and have been getting about 16mpg mostly in town with traffic and a few highway runs.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Got 18.6 MPG last tank full with premium. Ranges anywhere from 16 to 19. And that's really babying it. 1900 miles on the car.


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

I have 500 miles on my car now, and am on the 2nd tank of gas. I've been averaging 13.4 MPG. (About 50% in-town driving, and 50% highway driving). This seems really low, since I haven't been pushing the car that hard.


----------



## RiceEaterFordBeater (Feb 28, 2005)

*mpg*

i got about 4000 miles on mine now and i am averaging 21.7 around town and 32 highway with the mods ive done but not alot of sane people are willing to go as nuts as me on that kind of stuff see profile for mods


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

RiceEaterFordBeater said:


> i got about 4000 miles on mine now and i am averaging 21.7 around town and 32 highway with the mods ive done but not alot of sane people are willing to go as nuts as me on that kind of stuff see profile for mods



32 highway? 

You get it over 45 moph yet, ace?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

RiceEaterFordBeater said:


> i got about 4000 miles on mine now and i am averaging 21.7 around town and 32 highway with the mods ive done but not alot of sane people are willing to go as nuts as me on that kind of stuff see profile for mods


I suppose that highway starts at the top of Mount Olympus and continues at a 10% grade all the way down to a town called Hades.

The town must be in Iceland. Just get up to speed, shut the engine off and slide the rest of the way.


----------



## deezdad (Mar 22, 2005)

thad be greenland, right?


----------



## Tsker79 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Avg MPG*

I've got just a little over 500 miles on mine and am getting approx. 19 MPG with about 80% of my driving being on the expressway. The dealer drove the car from Indianapolis and got 22MPG on a brand new engine. If this engine performs like the LS1 6-spd I had in a '98 Trans Am convertible, it will only get better. I'm looking for 20's in daily driving, which will be a lot better than the S-10 I traded in to get this.


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

I have 04 M6. I started out at 16.5 mpg. Now have 7200 miles on it and my avg has considerably dropped to 13.5 mpg. Granted, I do have a commute from hell. When I do have a straight shot and no traffic, I can't get myself to shift to 5th or 6th gear most of the time. It's just not as much fun... I love the feel of the torque when doing 80 in 4th and getting on it to pass so fool that won't move from the passing lane.. 

I figure, If you buy a car like this, mpg should not be a factor..! The car loves to be driven and driven hard..! Drive it..! Enjoy it..!


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I live in VA Beach and got my car from Charlott NC, drove the 330 mile trip back doing 55 to 75 the whole way back with no cruse. I got about 26.6 MPG on a M6, in the city im getting about 14-16.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> I suppose that highway starts at the top of Mount Olympus and continues at a 10% grade all the way down to a town called Hades.
> 
> The town must be in Iceland. Just get up to speed, shut the engine off and slide the rest of the way.


Now that's some funny s**t! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Wing_Nut said:


> I suppose that highway starts at the top of Mount Olympus and continues at a 10% grade all the way down to a town called Hades.
> 
> The town must be in Iceland. Just get up to speed, shut the engine off and slide the rest of the way.



With a tailwind. Don't forget the tailwind. 

Freakin' Hurricane Charlie.


----------

